# Moose hunt



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

You have to see this!!

http://www.aventure-chasse-peche-video. ... 7bef029331


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Holy ****!!!!  

There is no way that I could have sat that still with a cow that has a calf so close!!!! I bet that guys had a good ticker check on that one!!!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

No doubt... The whole time I'd be thinking: "If she figures out what I am and decides I'm a threat to her calf, I'm in TROUBLE"...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW I wonder how his broadhead tasted?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> WOW I wonder how his broadhead tasted?


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that guy is crazy! the cow was pretty much right on top of him. but i dont get why he had such a low stand? or was he even in a stand?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow!

UNREAL!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow! Ballsy!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

that my friends is balls to the wall.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Isn't a cow moose with a calf one of the most dangerous animals out there? The guy has balls to sit there through that!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i dunno how he coulda ran away might well sit and hope


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> that my friends is balls to the wall.


I think they call it "testicular fortitude"

I would've crapped my pants.


----------

